# Your own vape hack



## wiesbang (15/1/16)

I saw a post the other day where someone in the forum used a powerade cap as a atty stand. So I was wondering if anyone has made or used something unusual for your vape gear?

This is mine.
About 2 weeks ago I was building some coils for a rda but i had nothing to put my other one on (and we know dripper has a way to leak some juice when still juiced and laying on its side)
I just finished my multi vitamin and found the rda fits perfectly! 

1 is for my drip tip and vape bands other for the rda









No more sticky bags for me

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Charel van Biljon (15/1/16)

That is clever thinking.
I was sitting with a same problem the whole time away on holiday, and the other day I just decided to go for it and build my own atty stand.
It works great and took me all of 30min to do.
Some hobby grade plywood, and some 3mm carbon tube.
Now, already full, I need to start looking at either building another one or just a bigger one for more atty's

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (15/1/16)

Well, in my case, its not something I use for my gear, but rather what I use my gear for... I use my Mod to pick up small screws/coins/keys. Especially when I had the old Sigelei 150W, the magnet on that puppy was a beast! Best alternative use (other than the occasional paper weight) I have found for my gear. Quick example below:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Clouder (15/1/16)

I just made this quickly just so that after a fill up I can store it right side up... Other thing, which happens occasionally is the atty when placed on its side has a tendency of rolling. and I don't want to pick up my atty on the floor all broken...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ernest (15/1/16)

I'm using half inch brass ferrules for my atty stands. Had a bunch of them left over after doing some plumbing at home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------

